# Score at Wal Mart



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

As you may know, Wal Mart has a 3 box/day limit on their ammo. I managed to get 8 boxes in various calibers by asking folks going by if they'd buy some for me (I paid.) Best score I've had since this mess began.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 10, 2013)

Uhhhh....I am gonna tell.......:sssh:

Great score. I just don't have any friends so that would never work. :scratch


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I've just been buying some of the calibers that aren't in short supply such as .270, 7mm, 17HMR etc.
Now if someone can find me some .17 Mach2 I'd be appreciative. It's the only thing I'm really short on.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Off topic, but DG has chef boyardee for .75 cents--I got a few cases to add to my others...no water needed and CAN be eaten without heating.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Nobody said:


> Uhhhh....I am gonna tell.......:sssh:
> 
> Great score. I just don't have any friends so that would never work. :scratch


OUCH!! I thought I was the only one here with no friends!!!:ignore:


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

JayJay said:


> OUCH!! I thought I was the only one here with no friends!!!:ignore:


Hate to say it, but we don't have any either.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Marcus said:


> As you may know, Wal Mart has a 3 box/day limit on their ammo. I managed to get 8 boxes in various calibers by asking folks going by if they'd buy some for me (I paid.) Best score I've had since this mess began.


Thank you very much, that explains why there isn't any left for me.

What part of the 3 box per day limit do you not understand?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Goodness, reminds me of sitting outside the beer store asking someone to buy for ya! :beercheer:

Just kidding.

That is funny.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Pastor goes to Walmart like every 2-3 days with a couple family members to do the same thing. He grabs 3 boxes, the Mrs. grabs 3 boxes, etc. Presuming they have what he needs/wants in stock. I was impressed to see how much pistol ammo he has compiled over the last two months doing this and without breaking the bank either. Our Walmarts gets shipments 2-3 days a week. Those are the days he goes in.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

My Walmart hasn't had any in a while, they say they get some in and there are people waiting on it...then it is gone.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> My Pastor goes to Walmart like every 2-3 days with a couple family members to do the same thing. He grabs 3 boxes, the Mrs. grabs 3 boxes, etc. Presuming they have what he needs/wants in stock. I was impressed to see how much pistol ammo he has compiled over the last two months doing this and without breaking the bank either. Our Walmarts gets shipments 2-3 days a week. Those are the days he goes in.


We have watchers that keep an eye out for us. If stock is low then they will pick it up, if we have time then we'll head to town and me and DH each get our 3 boxes if it's there. Over the past few months walmart folks have seen me unbathed with a ball cap on more times than in my entire life. The things we do for ammo


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Thank you very much, that explains why there isn't any left for me.
> 
> What part of the 3 box per day limit do you not understand?


Not wanting to get into a fight or anything, but many folks have their wives/kids also buy ammo when they do. So what's the difference if I have a friend help me out when men are having their wives help them out. One of the guys who helped me out last night had his gf buy 2 250 round boxes of 40 cal pistol ammo.

I also sell some of my excess to friends who I know are looking for specific calibers. I don't charge them anymore than what I paid plus the sales tax. I also have sold some 5.56 to the local LE since they're having a hard time finding ammo.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

razorback said:


> Over the past few months walmart folks have seen me unbathed with a ball cap on more times than in my entire life.D


So you looked like everyone else at Walmart? :laugh:
I go at least every other day to look, but seldom find anything I feel like buying. It just happens to be right where I travel for work. I was one of the lucky ones to get a rifle, which I promptly sold to help pay down the card I've been using for the things I want/need. If the prices go up on rifles some more, I might sell--since I don't have ammo anyway.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Not wanting to get into a fight or anything, but many folks have their wives/kids also buy ammo when they do. So what's the difference if I have a friend help me out when men are having their wives help them out. One of the guys who helped me out last night had his gf buy 2 250 round boxes of 40 cal pistol ammo.


I don't have any problems with you doing this with in reason. I would take advantage of any situation I could but not to the point of emptying the shelves. I believe people make their own luck and produce their own opportunities.

I'm buying the ones that aren't scarce now as in the hunting rounds like .270. I think the manufacturers are going to be making the hot sellers for quite a while and eventually the calibers we're seeing available now will start running short.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

A Walmart ammo scalper chased me down in the parking lot this last week when he saw me walk in, look and walk out. He wanted $60 for .22 in a 550 box. I made him cry when I told him I got one of the black rifles there the week before.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

labotomi said:


> I've just been buying some of the calibers that aren't in short supply such as .270, 7mm, 17HMR etc.
> Now if someone can find me some .17 Mach2 I'd be appreciative. It's the only thing I'm really short on.


We've got that in our Wally World... and the largest supply of 30.06 since WWII, I swear :brickwall:

I do say on the bright side of things that I procured 3 boxes of .308 today first time I seen any in 2 months and I nearly had a heart attack trying to chase down someone with a key to get it. Mindful of the greedy eyes.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

At our last ghun show, the reloaders were lined up like I've never seen before. I've seen .308 in Walmart occasionally too. And yes, I see the 30-06 every time I go in to look. The counter workers don't seem to like selling stuff at the store I go. They sell, but complain that people are wiping them out of stock.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

tenOC said:


> At our last ghun show, the reloaders were lined up like I've never seen before. I've seen .308 in Walmart occasionally too. And yes, I see the 30-06 every time I go in to look. The counter workers don't seem to like selling stuff at the store I go. They sell, but complain that people are wiping them out of stock.


Just tell them you are helping them keep employed, especially with Walmart's Q1 numbers looking to be in the toilet.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im going shooting this Sunday. Limit 3 mags per person with my guns/ammo LOL


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I got two boxes of mini mags in .22lr , that's all they had , was glad to get them any way.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I don't have any problems with you doing this with in reason. I would take advantage of any situation I could but not to the point of emptying the shelves. I believe people make their own luck and produce their own opportunities.


Perhaps I should've elaborated more. I waited (I was 5th in line) my turn, and then let *everyone else who was in line* buy their limit before I started trying to get more of what was available.

*Moral:* If you want to buy ammo, be in line when (if) it comes in.

I buy as much as possible for a couple of reasons:
1. Personal use plus helping out friends in need.
2. I want to reduce the stock that is available for the ammo scalpers to resell for huge profits at places like gun shows. I want to make it uneconomic for them to participate in the nightly ammo lottery. That's the only way some of the craziness will end. I may start doing the AR lottery too for the same reason.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Found another brick of 22LR.the godz love me.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus said:


> Found another brick of 22LR.the godz love me.


If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay? Has walmart jacked up the ammo rates?? I only ask because I haven't seen any ammo in stock in a dog's age!!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys should visit Cowboyhermit's thread about how Canadian stores have shelves full of ammo. Maybe there is an opportunity for some price arbitrage :dunno:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> You guys should visit Cowboyhermit's thread about how Canadian stores have shelves full of ammo. Maybe there is an opportunity for some price arbitrage :dunno:


I'm damn near as physically possible from Canada as is possible and still be in the USA, what Canada has on the shelves is a ghost to me unless someone is willing to buy it and ship it, and I have NFI what that costs to go across customs or what rules and laws apply.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Has walmart jacked up the ammo rates?? I only ask because I haven't seen any ammo in stock in a dog's age!!


No, they haven't. I got several 225 rnd packs for $9.97 ea. I think some of the gun show folks are hitting the Wal Marts buying up all the ammo they can get, and then turning around and gouging the public at the shows.

Hit your local Wal Mart around 8 PM and see if there's a line in sporting goods. If so, that's when they put out the ammo.

And Bobbb, you'd better be very careful about importing ammo without the proper FFL.
http://www.atf.gov/firearms/guides/...poration-verification-guidebook--complete.pdf


----------



## flaprepper (Dec 11, 2012)

I scored a 225 rnd. pack of .22lr today for $10 at my local Walmart. Found a 100 rnd. box at the gun show recently and the guy wanted $20...I didn't need that 100 rnd. box that bad.


----------

